# firefox-5 -- crash? [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Seit dem update auf Firefox 5.0, kann ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Fuchs bei einem großen Deutschen Free-Web-Mail-Dienst anmelden ohne das er abstürzt. Starte ich den Fux aus einem Terminal kommt lediglich diese Meldung:

```
pure virtual method called

terminate called without an active exception

Abgebrochen
```

Irgendwelche Ideen zur weiteren Analyse oder Verfahrensweise mit dem Problem?

```

[I] www-client/firefox

     Available versions:  3.6.12{tbz2} 3.6.17 (~)3.6.18 (~)4.0.1-r1 (~)5.0 {+alsa bindist custom-optimization +dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD gconf gnome +ipc java libnotify linguas_af linguas_ak linguas_ar linguas_as linguas_ast linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_BD linguas_bn_IN linguas_br linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_en_ZA linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_CL linguas_es_ES linguas_es_MX linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gd linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_hy linguas_hy_AM linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kk linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lg linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mai linguas_mk linguas_ml linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_nso linguas_oc linguas_or linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_rm linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_son linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_ta linguas_ta_LK linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW linguas_zu pgo startup-notification system-sqlite +webm wifi}

     Installed versions:  5.0(22:27:46 25.06.2011)(alsa dbus ipc libnotify linguas_de startup-notification webm -bindist -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -linguas_af -linguas_ak -linguas_ar -linguas_ast -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_BD -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_br -linguas_bs -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gd -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_hy -linguas_hy_AM -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_kk -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lg -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mai -linguas_mk -linguas_ml -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_nso -linguas_or -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_rm -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_son -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_ta -linguas_ta_LK -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zu -pgo -system-sqlite -wifi)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser
```

```

[I] net-libs/xulrunner

     Available versions:  (1.9) 1.9.2.12{tbz2} 1.9.2.17 (~)1.9.2.18 (~)2.0.1-r1

   {+alsa +crashreporter custom-optimization +dbus debug elibc_FreeBSD gconf gnome +ipc java libnotify startup-notification system-sqlite +webm wifi}

     Installed versions:  2.0.1-r1(1.9)(12:14:07 24.05.2011)(alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -system-sqlite -wifi)

     Homepage:            http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XULRunner

     Description:         Mozilla runtime package that can be used to bootstrap XUL+XPCOM applications
```

Last edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Jul 05, 2011 9:13 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Verwendet ihr Firefox 5 noch nicht weil er noch unstable ist oder treten die Probleme bei euch nicht auf?

Ich habe jetzt die Rückrolle zu 4.0.1-r1 gemacht. Denn nicht nur bei Webmailern ist mir der Fuchs abgestürzt sondern auch bei anderen Seiten.

Heute Abend wage ich noch mal einen Sync und einen Neubau mit neuem .mozilla Profile.

Mir gefällt es nicht das die Sicherheitspatches für den Vierer nicht nachgereicht werden.

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372825

Kannst du mal deine Addons deaktivieren?

Falls das nicht hilft, sag mal bitte, welche Seiten das genau sind, nach Möglichkeit welche wo man den ehler auch ohne Account nachvollziehen kann.

Ich hab bisher noch keine Probleme mit Firefox-5 feststellen können (bis auf Fas Dial, was nicht mehr richtig geht (kein Crash) - die aktuelle Beta scheint das wohl zu fixen).

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pure virtual method called
> ```
> ...

 Das bedeutet, dass eine nicht implementierte Funktion aufgerufen wurde. das Teil ist halt noch nicht fertig.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> pure virtual method called
> ```
> ...

 

oder auch der versuch eine pure virtuelle funktion im constructor einer Klasse zu rufen  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich nutze Firefox5 übrigens seit einigen Tagen und konnte bislang keine Abstürze bemerken ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Leider habe ich mit Firefox 5.0-r1 immer noch genau das selbe Problem.  Safe-Mode und das abschalten der Plugins brachte da keine Verbesserung. Der Fehler bleibt genau gleich. Auch ein verschieben von .mozilla und starten mit einem neuen Verzeichnis schafften keine Abhilfe.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> oder auch der versuch eine pure virtuelle funktion im constructor einer Klasse zu rufen

 

Eine Funkiton die mein Betriebsystem/Java/Treiber zur Verfügung stellen sollte? Tja wirklich weiter hilft mir das nicht ich kann da zu wenig eingrenzen. Könnte ja auch Javascript und Co sein oder?

Habe ein x86_64-System, revdep-rebuild läuft ohne Probleme durch. Ältere Versionen funktionieren auch und sonst habe ich auch keine seltsamen Probleme.

Nutze Gnome3 und somit einige Unstable/Maskierte Pakete.

Danke franzf für den Bug!

OT:

Ich werde immer noch nicht schlau wie man am besten auf bugs.gentoo.org sucht. ich habe vor dem erstellen nach "firefox 5.0" nach "firefox-5" und nach "firefox-5.0" gesucht und konnte diesen Thread dabei (in der Fülle der anderen Firefox-Threads) nicht finden. Es gab in dem Suchergebnis auch nur ganze drei die sich überhaupt auf firefox-5 bezogen.

Ist eine Externe Suchmaschine die Antwort oder sucht ihr irgendewie anders? (Ich wünsche mir immer das man Paketname und Version einschrenken kann). Vielleicht bin ich aber zu Naive wenn ich die die interne Suche verwende (hier im Forum ist es ja das selbe!).

Grüße

Chris

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> pure virtual method called
> ```
> ...

 

Fertig ist ja relative. Aber er ist ja schon offiziell freigegeben also hat er auch entsprechend zu funktioneren. Ich vermute allerdings stag das gnome3 hier zu stark zwischenfunkt. Ich werde ihn mal auf meinem zweitsystem (x86 + gnome 2.3) testent.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Chris

Ich nutze für die voll Suche meist etwas wie: 

```
http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=RESOLVED&bug_status=VERIFIED&bug_status=CLOSED&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailcc2=1&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_id=&votes=&chfieldfrom=&chfieldto=Now&chfieldvalue=&cmdtype=doit&order=Reuse+same+sort+as+last+time&field0-0-0=noop&type0-0-0=noop&value0-0-0=&short_desc=Suchwort
```

 (Suchwort entsprechend ersetzen)

Bei der suche nach www-client/firefox-5.0 schaut das zb so aus.

Könntest du nicht mal eine Beispiel URL nennen bei der FF crasht?!

(auch hier läuft ff-5 bisher einwandfrei)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke Josef.95!

Ich hab jetzt den firefox-5.0-r1 auf dem x86 System ohne Gnome-3 gebaut und es läuft dort einwandfrei. Ich suche jetzt mal nach einer Seite an dem anderen Rechner und werde die dann hier vermerken. Zudem schau ich mal ob es mit der firefox-bin vielleicht besser geht.

Hier ein Link der nicht geht: www.sueddeutsche.de

----------

## Josef.95

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hier ein Link der nicht geht: www.sueddeutsche.de

 

Hmm.., die genannte Seite sollte normal problemlos angezeigt werden können -  (hier auf einem aktuellen ~x86 System mit =firefox-5.0-r1 tut sie das)

Ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:

Eventuell bringt es etwas dev-libs/nss dev-libs/nspr und dann firefox noch mal neu zu übersetzen?

Oder könnte es eventuell auch mit der Grafik zusammenhängen?

Du könntest es zb mal auf dem Problemrechner mit einer LiveCD wie zb dem Toorox - Linux Live System , oder der aktuellen Gentoo LiveDVD testen. (Auf diesen beiden Live Systemen lässt sich auch problemlos die aktuelle Version von FF mergen, sofern sie nicht schon mit drauf sein sollte)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/ geht einwandfrei hier

nspr nss libpng und noch ein paar andere Abhängigkeiten evtl. neu kompilieren, dann xulrunner und firefox

danach sollte es hoffentlich gehen ...

----------

## Josef.95

@kernelOfTruth

xulrunner sollte keine Rolle mehr spielen, da es bei firefox-5 kein separates Package mehr ist.

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> pure virtual method called
> ```
> ...

 

Jain...

Folgender Code:

```
#include <iostream>

#include <cstdlib>

class Base

{

    virtual void doIt() =0;

public:

    Base() {

        doIt();

    }

};

/*void Base::doIt() {

    std::cout << "Pure virtual Method called." << std::endl;

    std::terminate();

}*/

class Derived : public Base

{

    virtual void doIt() {

        std::cout << "call do()" << std::endl;

    }

};

int main() {

    Derived d;

}
```

kompiliert nicht.

```
/tmp/ccq48x7u.o: In function `Base::Base()':

call_pure_virt_in_base_class.cpp:(.text._ZN4BaseC2Ev[Base::Base()]+0x16): undefined reference to `Base::doIt()'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück
```

ABER Base::doIt() einkommentiert kompiliert das Programm.

Das "noch nicht fertig" ist vielleicht richtig. Aber ich versteh dann nicht, warum man pure virtual nicht pure virtual sein lässt, sondern ne Implementierung anbietet.

Wenn das doIt() nicht in Base() aufgerufen wird, MUSS bei einer abgeleiteten Klasse eine Implementierung vorliegen - würde wieder nicht kompilieren.

Wenn erst gar keine abgeleiteten Klassen existieren, müsste schon ein Base-Objekt erstellt werden - was auch nicht geht (Abstrakte Klasse eben).

Mir fällt also nichts aderes ein, als obiges Szeario. Aber es ist noch früh, und ich bin K.O.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:
> 
> Eventuell bringt es etwas dev-libs/nss dev-libs/nspr und dann firefox noch mal neu zu übersetzen?
> ...

 

Brachte nix. Aber das mit der Live-CD Probiere ich heute Abend mal aus.

Anbei noch mal eine aktuelle emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 28 Jun 2011 19:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6-r1, 1.5-r1, 1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo gnome x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk hvm iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp1 mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntponly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev unicode usb vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" APACHE2_MODULES="actions acpi alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

So das Problem ist gelöst:

Einfach net-libs/libproxy ohne xulrunner erneut emergen. Fertig.

----------

## tty0482

Ich habe wohl das gleiche Problem gehabt: gnome3 und firefox5, auf einem amd64-System. Als ich JS deaktiviert habe, liefen die betreffenden Seiten - rekompilieren von libproxy mit USE="-xulrunner" hat auch hier das Problem gelöst, nun funktioniert auch JS wieder. Ich nehme an, dass das Problem letzlich unterschiedliche Versionen von xulrunner waren, gegen die firefox5 und libproxy gelinkt waren...

Interessant: emerge von libproxy MIT xulrunner geht nun nicht mehr:

[ 66%] Building CXX object libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r300/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:34:19: error: jsapi.h: No such file or directory

[ 72%] Building CXX object libproxy/CMakeFiles/libproxy.dir/modules/wpad_dns_alias.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r300/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:45: error: ‘JSBool’ does not name a type

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r300/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:78: error: ‘JSBool’ does not name a type

/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/libproxy-0.4.6-r300/work/libproxy-0.4.6/libproxy/modules/pacrunner_mozjs.cpp:83: error: ‘JSBool’ does not name a type

[...]

Offenbar installiert Firefox 5 ein xulrunner, das das System-xulrunner überschreibt; das dagegen gelinkte libproxy ist dann kaputt. Dieses Problem tritt offenbar nur mit der Version von libproxy aus dem Gnome3-Overlay auf. Das braucht wohl mal einen Fix...

----------

